# Marcus Haley Injures Leg



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Haley Hobbled by Shawn Perine January 25, 2008 Seems like the injury bug is biting hard these days. First Victor Martinez, now Marcus Haley, who suffered a torn quadriceps that will keep him on the sideline for most of the 2008 season. We spoke to The Comet today, and found out that Marcus has been [...]

*Read More...*


----------

